# HS55 Dies Under Load



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

So I picked up an HS55 last night for a good price. Owner said it ran well until he stored it away about 2 years ago. Carb was stored dry with fuel shutoff on carb turn off. Needless to say it wouldn't start. I brought it home, switched out the gas, still wouldn't start. It had spark and fuel, which I checked for before buying. I pulled the carb on it last night and found there was no fuel in the bowl but fuel to the shutoff. So I cleaned that out as best I could, along with a quick cleaning of the easily accessible jets and it started up upon reassembly. Just to note, there was some rust in the bowl. I only let it run for a few seconds since this was like 1am last night. This afternoon I tried to give it its first test and it seems to surge, just a tad at idle and under load it will sputter and die. Does this sound like fuel starvation and should I go in and clean the carb more thoroughly?


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I just had that issue with my Hs55 so I cleaned the bowl and ran some Seafoam in the gas tank and the issue went away. Now I have an issue where when going into 3rd gear it takes a couple of tries to get it into 1st and 2nd.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

I threw some carb clean in the gas last night. I've had mainly all good experiences in automotive applications with seafoam, might give it a shot. I pull apart carbs all the time, but usually don't run into many issues after they get a quick cleaning. 

Mine will go through all the gears, engage the auger but as soon as it touches snow it wants to die.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

something is still clogged. another cleaning? 

I bought a carb for the 50-55 on amazon for I think $15. to switch out mine if it becomes a PIA.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Rust in the bowl is a bad sign for the carb. The carb is dirty. So try seafoam but be ready for a better cleaning job or a carb replacement.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If it's running fine until load I'd want to check the valves for spec. GX160?


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> something is still clogged. another cleaning?
> 
> I bought a carb for the 50-55 on amazon for I think $15. to switch out mine if it becomes a PIA.


Is it worth buying genuine Honda carbs? Or are some generic brands literally the same thing for much cheaper? 



Ariens hydro pro said:


> Rust in the bowl is a bad sign for the carb. The carb is dirty. So try seafoam but be ready for a better cleaning job or a carb replacement.


What would the rust point toward? I noticed only rust in the bowl, nowhere else. But the fuel inlet, going into the valve was REALLY clogged. Opening it up was like chipping cement.


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

jtclays said:


> If it's running fine until load I'd want to check the valves for spec. GX160?


I don't see any markings. Where are these normally marked for model and serial number?


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

jtclays said:


> If it's running fine until load I'd want to check the valves for spec. GX160?


Its a GX140-2329885

Adjusted the valves to .15mm and .2mm

Intake was alittle loose, but barely. Exhaust was tight.


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

So it looks like its definitely carb related. I adjusted the valves and changed the old plug in it and it still had a pretty bad surge that seemed to get worse as it warmed up.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Try giving it one or two clicks of choke, see if that improves performance, or makes it worse.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

just buy a generic carb, sounds like a carb issue. you may want to pop out the plastic idle jet underneath the black idle adjustment screw


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jan 27, 2017)

sr73087 said:


> Is it worth buying genuine Honda carbs? Or are some generic brands literally the same thing for much cheaper?


Not Honda, but for what it's worth, I just changed my Tecumseh factory carb out for a $17 adjustable from ebay, and IMO it was better built then the OEM one. actual machining on seal surfaces, no plastic jets, and being adjustable I could dial it in right where I want it. I would defiantly buy another for any other equipment I own that had issues (although I usually take care of my engines so that doesn't happen often).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sr73087 said:


> So it looks like its definitely carb related. I adjusted the valves and changed the old plug in it and it still had a pretty bad surge that seemed to get worse as it warmed up.


surging is usually caused by a clogged idle jet. does it even out with some choke engaged and higher throttle.? 

if so the idle jet needs to be cleaned or replaced.

that has been my experience in the past although quite limited.


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> surging is usually caused by a clogged idle jet. does it even out with some choke engaged and higher throttle.?
> 
> if so the idle jet needs to be cleaned or replaced.
> 
> that has been my experience in the past although quite limited.


Throttle is all the way up but I will try messing with the choke.

I can clean the idle jet and I see how what can cause surging, but would it have much baring on motor dying under load using the main jet circuit?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sr73087 said:


> Throttle is all the way up but I will try messing with the choke.
> 
> I can clean the idle jet and I see how what can cause surging, but would it have much baring on motor dying under load using the main jet circuit?



I am not an expert. just going by what I have learned from only 3-4 machines with similar problems.

Dying or slowing under load sounds like a fuel delivery problem. This is just a guess. Maybe the gas cap vent is partially clogged. Maybe fuel filter is dirty. maybe the fuel line is partially clogged.

I always start with the easiest fix first. gas cap, filter, fuel line, main jet , emulsion tube , etc etc. 

when you find out what is wrong, please post as I am always try to learn something new every day.


----------

